# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Pijn en koorts: infectie genitiale wegen

## FRANCOIS580

Pijn en koorts: infectie genitiale wegen


*Pijn in je onderbuik of in je bekken. De meerderheid van de vrouwen kan er zéker over meepraten. Do oorzaken van pijn in je onderbuik zijn uiteenlopend gaande van erg onschuldig en zelfs de aankondiging van een blijde gebeurtenis tot levensbedreigende aandoeningen. Hoe herken je de verschillende oorzaken van pijn in je onderbuik en zijn gevolgen?*

Pijn in de onderbuik of in het bekken komt dus erg vaak voor. Buikpijnen kan zowel acuut als chronisch zijn. Het herkennen van deze buikpijnen en zijn gevolgen is belangrijk, raadpleeg in alle gevallen zéker je huisarts. Gelukkig hebben buikpijnen soms een onschuldige oorzaak gaande van constipatie en een geïrriteerde darm over pijnlijke maandstonden tot het volledig in de knoop liggen van je buik.


*Pijnlijke maandstonden: niet normaal*

Maandelijks worden vele vrouwen geplaagd door pijnlijke maandstonden. Ook al lijkt dit eerder onschuldig, toch zijn pijnlijke maandstonden niet normaal, en is een bezoek aan je huisarts zeker aan te raden. Pijnlijke maandstonden kunnen symptoom zijn van veel ernstigere aandoeningen als endometriose. Tijdens elke cyclus maakt je baarmoeder nieuw slijmvlies aan. Bij een bevruchting nestelt zich een eitje in dit slijmvlies. Wordt er geen zwangerschap vastgesteld, dan zorgen je maandstonden er voor dat het ingenestelde maar eitje wordt uitgestoten. In sommige gevallen ontwikkelt dit slijmvlies zich echter buiten de baarmoeder. Dit slijmvlies ontwikkelt zich zowel naar boven als beneden, dit laatste met erg pijnlijke lichamelijke betrekkingen tot gevolg. Ontwikkelt dit slijmvlies zich naar boven, dan zijn de gevolgen zo mogelijk nog erger. Daardoor kunnen zowel je eierstokken als je volledige buikholte aangetast worden. Wordt niet tijdig ingegrepen dan zal bij iedere menstruatie een bloeding in je bekken ontstaan, met hevige pijn in je onderbuik. Het is belangrijk dat hier zo vlug mogelijk een sluitende diagnose. Wordt endometriose niet vlug behandeld, kan dit onvruchtbaarheid veroorzaken.

*Pijn en koorts: infectie genitiale wegen*

Gaat je buikpijn gepaard met koorts, neem dan deze symptomen steeds ernstig. Pijn in je onderbuik en koors kunnen op verschillende oorzaken wijzen. Salpingitis mag dan nooit uitgesloten worden, en dat is levensbedreigend. Het betreft een infectie van je genetiale wegen en die kan via je eileiders verder je lichaam dringe. Hierbij wordt pus gevormd dat in je bekken kan stromen. Wordt niet vlug ingegrepen dan kan salpingitis uiteindelijk onvruchtbaarheid of buikvliesontsteking veroorzaken met vergroeiingen en chronische pijnen tot gevolg.

*Blijde gebeurtenis*

Acute pijn in de onderbuik is gelukkig niet altijd de voorbode van slecht nieuws. Het kan ook


*Link bij dit artikel*


- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

